# 2020 your plans and prepping goals??



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Well a new year is upon us, and it is time to plan our goals for the next 12 months. I don't do the resolution crap, but I spend the first week trying to narrow down the goals for the year that I would like to accomplish. 

So far I have the following.

Continue to hit up the range and shoot as much as my poor man's ammo budget will allow.

Start to slowly rebuild my supply of 7.62 NATO, that manged to get hammered last year. I would like to have at least 500 rounds on hand as a reserve compared to the about 200 I have now. Whilst trying to improve the stock that I do keep and upgrade. 

Rebuild the slightly diminished stores, that moving this past summer disrupted.

Try to continue to upgrade and add some key bits of gear to the inventory. 


How about you folks?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Have a well drilled at our home in eastern Washington. (Ugh...expensive.) Try to come up with some kind of plan whereby I could sustainably garden there; water and soil fertility are both issues. Build up our food stores and continue to acquire "old-time" skill.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> Have a well drilled at our home in eastern Washington. (Ugh...expensive.) Try to come up with some kind of plan whereby I could sustainably garden there; water and soil fertility are both issues. Build up our food stores and continue to acquire "old-time" skill.


Do you mind if I ask how much you are looking at for the well? Those are freaking expensive. Can you build a green house??


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much you are looking at for the well? Those are freaking expensive. Can you build a green house??


I think $25k is the least we can expect to spend on a well. More if we need to install a cistern. I could build a green house, but the growing season is plenty long. It's just very poor soil and the native vegetation could never provide enough vegetative waste (i.e., leaves and grass clippings) for composting to maintain friable soil with adequate nutrition. And the summers are very hot and dry.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> I think $25k is the least we can expect to spend on a well. More if we need to install a cistern. I could build a green house, but the growing season is plenty long. It's just very poor soil and the native vegetation could never provide enough vegetative waste (i.e., leaves and grass clippings) for composting to maintain friable soil with adequate nutrition. And the summers are very hot and dry.


Oh man, I was thinking 15K.... 25K is your project for the year. 
I am not even going to bother with trying to garden. The growing season sucks here, the weather is to unpredictable and in any sort of event the risk of being detected with fresh crops growing is not one to ignore.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More firearms and ammo . That will of course be lost in a boating accident.

Subject of wells. First you must find out if the government where you are will even allow it. Getting one is Not an automatic . Cost is effected by how deep you must go and any Taxes put on it. Another big issue is if they hit water the first time.
Not an issue here but The other side of the state some wells are 400 Feet deep.
10 years ago everyone with in a distance determined by the city 8 miles from here was force to cement their well shut and hook up to city water.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Currently working on getting a basic (read: overnight) tent / sleeping bag / air pad kit for each GHB. Have the air pads, have chosen the sleeping bags and am researching tents ETM. Pretty much have 'em nailed down, just need the Money Bunny to stop by with some scratch.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Currently working on getting a basic (read: overnight) tent / sleeping bag / air pad kit for each GHB. Have the air pads, have chosen the sleeping bags and am researching tents ETM. Pretty much have 'em nailed down, just need the Money Bunny to stop by with some scratch.


Taxmas is nigh....rejoice! This is one of the times of the year where big projects can happen... Then you have kids and just roll up the Benjamin's and toss them in the trash can... What kind of climate do you have to deal with?


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> More firearms and ammo . That will of course be lost in a boating accident.
> 
> Subject of wells. First you must find out if the government where you are will even allow it. Getting one is Not an automatic . Cost is effected by how deep you must go and any Taxes put on it. Another big issue is if they hit water the first time.
> Not an issue here but The other side of the state some wells are 400 Feet deep.
> 10 years ago everyone with in a distance determined by the city 8 miles from here was force to cement their well shut and hook up to city water.


I want a Glock 30 or 36, and maybe a Steyr Scout in 6.5...The Glock is very feasible but the Scout will require some saving and lying to the wife.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> I want a Glock 30 or 36, and maybe a Steyr Scout in 6.5...The Glock is very feasible but the Scout will require some saving and lying to the wife.


 I would ask why a glock? They are an ok firearm but a market built on hype and a well marketing trick. Most place I have been in Wyoming , rifles come in number one and a great place for those that can reach out. of course when it comes to firearm people should purchase what they want. Lyig to the wife never a good idea , better to get her onboard.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> I would ask why a glock? They are an ok firearm but a market built on hype and a well marketing trick. Most place I have been in Wyoming , rifles come in number one and a great place for those that can reach out. of course when it comes to firearm people should purchase what they want. Lyig to the wife never a good idea , better to get her onboard.


I have a 17, 19, and 26 already. I am a Glock whore and will gladly admit it. They are great weapons and are essentially the AK-47 of the pistol world. I only have two calibers of pistol in the inventory and that is 9mm and .45 ACP. The Glock 30 or 36 fits the bill for a rural pistol that will be easily concealable that can handle the 230 grain freedom seeds. My full size .45's are great pistols, but not as practical in the summer to conceal. Your handgun will be your go to weapon until things really go to hell in a hand basket which might take a few days or weeks to happen.

My go to rifles are already set, and I am thinking about dabbling in 6.5 down the road. Some places are very wide open, but rifles fill a certain niche and are not always practical in every situation and in some cases can be a hindrance.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Continue to train and practice to get my 10 yard groups even smaller and more consistent under stress.

















Continue to save for a Wilson Combat EDC X9 or X9L (Mrs Slippy on board and for some reason thinks it cost about as much as a Glock! :vs_smile

View attachment 102347


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Duplicate


So pretty! But no rail??


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> So pretty! But no rail??


The X9L comes with a rail option, I just copied the picture of the X9

https://www.wilsoncombat.com/edc-x9l/


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Slippy said:


> The X9L comes with a rail option, I just copied the picture of the X9
> 
> https://www.wilsoncombat.com/edc-x9l/


It is slick. How did you convince her it was only a $550.00 pistol?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Double Stack 45 I stay flexible wide range of options. For day to day CC I stick with 9mm for the most part but will carry the 38 at times


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> More firearms and ammo . That will of course be lost in a boating accident.
> 
> Subject of wells. First you must find out if the government where you are will even allow it. Getting one is Not an automatic . Cost is effected by how deep you must go and any Taxes put on it. Another big issue is if they hit water the first time.
> Not an issue here but The other side of the state some wells are 400 Feet deep.
> 10 years ago everyone with in a distance determined by the city 8 miles from here was force to cement their well shut and hook up to city water.


There will be water; I'm not worried about that. I expect it to be 250 to 300 feet deep. Our county will issue a permit. Wells aren't taxed. No government agency is going to mandate we hook into their system. We are already on a private water system, but the fee structure is cost prohibitive for gardening. If it were entirely up to me, I'd sell this place and get something else, but my husband absolutely loves it, and the lake view can't be topped.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Goal for the year is to put in a Grundfos soft start pump so the solar system inverter can start it easier. The current inverter runs the pump but the start up surge is brutal with the solar system meters showing a low battery voltage surge alarm sometimes when the pump starts.

$15,000 or even $25,000 sounds outrageous for a well, Your guys must be really deep. I put a 2nd well in 4 years ago (long story as to why a 2nd well). 6" bore 400' deep wired with pump and 80 yds pipe trenched to the house for $6400. Got lucky and hit 100 gpm underground stream (or so the well driilers told me).


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Taxmas is nigh....rejoice! This is one of the times of the year where big projects can happen... Then you have kids and just roll up the Benjamin's and toss them in the trash can... What kind of climate do you have to deal with?


Self-employed. So refunds don't exist.

Climate? It might be 95°F at night, it might be -10°F.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> I would ask why a glock? They are an ok firearm but a market built on hype and a well marketing trick. Most place I have been in Wyoming , rifles come in number one and a great place for those that can reach out. of course when it comes to firearm people should purchase what they want. Lyig to the wife never a good idea , better to get her onboard.


My husband loves his Glocks. I'm pretty sure he has at least one in every caliber (I lost track).


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Honkerhunteronhoth said:
> 
> 
> > Taxmas is nigh....rejoice! This is one of the times of the year where big projects can happen... Then you have kids and just roll up the Benjamin's and toss them in the trash can... What kind of climate do you have to deal with?
> ...


 Bummer on the refund.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> My husband loves his Glocks. I'm pretty sure he has at least one in every caliber (I lost track).


Why a Glock? Because I luvs them.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Classified!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Bummer on the refund.


Not having to answer to anyone can maybe be worth its weight in gold.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> Why a Glock? Because I luvs them.


And so does he. I think they're fine, but I like my Sig and my CZ.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Annie said:


> Not having to answer to anyone can maybe be worth its weight in gold.


It is possible. But sometimes the chunk of change goes further in the budget process than keeping small amounts over a year.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Bummer on the refund.


Definition of an income tax refund: A reimbursement for a portion of an extortion forced upon us under threat of violence, arrest and incarceration, for which we must spend a certain portion of our own time and money to obtain, and in the end results in an interest-free loan to the extortionists.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

~Outhouse at the guest house is getting a metal siding/roof upgrade this Summer. 

~Replacing the wiring between the solar panels and the breaker box at the main house, I went cheap on the wire when I installed it 14 years ago. Thinking of replacing two of the panels with higher wattage models at the same time, then use the older ones for a solar upgrade at the guest house.

~Some of our antibiotics need replacing, 5 or more years past expiration. I stock them pretty deep in terms of both number and variety so it's not going to be cheap.

~New first aid bag for the house. Can't find s**t in the existing one because it's overflowing and the bag type doesn't allow much separation/organization of the contents. Some contents getting added/upgraded, thanks Santa!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I plan on not committing mass murder with my garden this year. Going to make things grow if I have to do it at gunpoint. :tango_face_grin: A couple more gun wants will fall into one of the safes and ammo, as always, will be added. Add to my food and water storage as well as medical more medical supplies. The wife knows 1st aid already but I may sign up for a class myself. Going to start looking at land out in the country. I feel like times a wasting.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Stay out of jail and not shoot anything that doesn't deserve it. 

Finish my bug out truck/camper. Got it all mechanically fixed up fuel system, ball joints steering, brakes, exhaust, tires, interior seats, etc. Now for the flat bed, front bumper and paint. That safety yellow has to go. Planning on battleship gray and blacked out trim.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

2020 is comms year for me. After getting a HAM tech license (and learning a bunch along the way), I’ve been establishing a good reliable 2 meter base station, acquiring hand held units with extended duplicate batteries and I’m getting acquainted with local emergency radio response volunteers. I’ve also begun work on a comms go-bag backed up by an auxiliary mobile 2 meter RF amp, so the same hand held units can plug into a 30 watt booster in the truck.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Pretty much have the "preps" I need.
My main focus this year will be to not have any unexpected expenses so I cam make it to the 100th Reunion of the Society of the 5th Infantry Division. 
The oldest continuously active military unit organization.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> And so does he. I think they're fine, but I like my Sig and my CZ.


Is there something wrong with a 1950 S&W N Frame Target Model 44 Special? :tango_face_smile:

It is the creme de la creme of Six Gunning. :vs_cool:

(Note: If you look in the dictionary under "Old School" you will see my picture) :tango_face_wink:

And no, they do not have "rails". After seeing that question from another poster, I had to stop and think if any of my 50+ firearms have "rails".
Nope. None.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Is there something wrong with a 1950 S&W N Frame Target Model 44 Special? :tango_face_smile:
> 
> It is the creme de la creme of Six Gunning. :vs_cool:
> 
> ...


What do you have against rails?!?

Nothing at all wrong with the S&W. For me, personally, with anything larger than 9mm, the recoil hurts my hands (I have carpal tunnel on both sides). I even have trouble with my Ruger LCR 38 Special. Although in a revolver with a longer barrel, I think I'd be okay with that round.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> What do you have against rails?!?
> 
> Nothing at all wrong with the S&W. For me, personally, with anything larger than 9mm, the recoil hurts my hands (I have carpal tunnel on both sides). I even have trouble with my Ruger LCR 38 Special. Although in a revolver with a longer barrel, I think I'd be okay with that round.


I have no need of rails.
For a light on a handgun I simply use the old cop trick with a Maglight in my support hand. Works great.
After dark if I'm checking the chicken coops carrying a shotgun my support hand holds both the Maglight and the forearm. Since I can not rack a pump with the light in hand, I just use one of my double barrels.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> It is slick. How did you convince her it was only a $550.00 pistol?


I was making lightly of the fact that Mrs Slippy doesn't really care what it costs, she trusts that I have done my research and if it the pistol that I want, she is on board. In many many years of marriage, Mrs Slippy has never questioned a firearm purchase or more accurately she has never questioned any purchase that I have made. And very rarely do I question her purchases (every now and again I remind her about not becoming too reliant on chi-com crap from the walmarts but that's another thread!)

We try and make good decisions on our purchases and over those years we've worked hard to be responsible. At this point, our homestead and tangible items is our legacy to pass on to our Sons. If there is any money left, that is icing on the cake for them...but neither of us are afraid to die penniless!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The firearm segment of my prepper persona has long since been covered. You cannot swing a cat in my gun room without hitting several boxes of cartridges. I used to be a dedicated reloader, but modern bulk ammunition is cheaper than I can build it.

What I need is "modern" polishing stones. There has been some dynamic changes in the cutlery world. For example, I was reading an article on knives when someone mentioned an alloy called "CTS." Never heard of it.

I think we should be doing as much reading and research as we do sharpening...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Due to age and health, transferring my preps to famiuly and friends.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Definition of an income tax refund: A reimbursement for a portion of an extortion forced upon us under threat of violence, arrest and incarceration, for which we must spend a certain portion of our own time and money to obtain, and in the end results in an interest-free loan to the extortionists.


Preach it. Repeal the 16th amendment and while we're at it, the 17th as well.


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

Take a rifle training class and buy 2k or so 8M3 in 7.62x39.

Get in better shape.

Try to get my wife more excited about guns.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Historyjunkie said:


> Take a rifle training class and buy 2k or so 8M3 in 7.62x39.
> 
> Get in better shape.
> 
> ...


You don't need your wife to be excited about guns. You need her to be competent with guns. Why do you think she needs to be excited?


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> You don't need your wife to be excited about guns. You need her to be competent with guns. Why do you think she needs to be excited?


Usually when you like doing something, you will put more effort into it and do it more.

She probably comes shooting with me once a year.

She knows how to operate all the firearms we own but she has a really hard time racking slides on pistols.

I don't think she could hit a dinner plate at 7 or 10 yards with a handgun.

A lot of these issues IMO would be fixed if she was more into it and went shooting more.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Historyjunkie said:


> Usually when you like doing something, you will put more effort into it and do it more.
> 
> She probably comes shooting with me once a year.
> 
> ...


So you don't really need her to be excited about guns. You need her to understand how important is is for her to be competent with guns. I'm not sure how old your wife is, but I know quite a few women my age (over 60) have a hard time racking pistols, and no amount of practice will fix that if she has diminished grip strength. She either needs easier racking pistols or you need to get her a revolver.

FWIW, I don't have any problems racking pistols, but I have a devil of a time charging our semi-automatic rifles. ALL of them.


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> So you don't really need her to be excited about guns. You need her to understand how important is is for her to be competent with guns. I'm not sure how old your wife is, but I know quite a few women my age (over 60) have a hard time racking pistols, and no amount of practice will fix that if she has diminished grip strength. She either needs easier racking pistols or you need to get her a revolver.
> 
> FWIW, I don't have any problems racking pistols, but I have a devil of a time charging our semi-automatic rifles. ALL of them.


We are young(about to be 30) but she has neuropathy in her hands which gives her diminished grip strength.

I have tried to teach her different ways to rack the slide which don't rely on using hand strength but she doesn't practice them so the point is moot.

I think the idea of using a revolver instead would only make her an even worse shot with a handgun due to the heavy double action trigger.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Historyjunkie said:


> We are young(about to be 30) but she has neuropathy in her hands which gives her diminished grip strength.
> 
> I have tried to teach her different ways to rack the slide which don't rely on using hand strength but she doesn't practice them so the point is moot.
> 
> ...


Why not try something like a Kel-Tec CMR?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Historyjunkie said:


> We are young(about to be 30) but she has neuropathy in her hands which gives her diminished grip strength.
> 
> I have tried to teach her different ways to rack the slide which don't rely on using hand strength but she doesn't practice them so the point is moot.
> 
> ...


Or...you two could come up with a completely different way she could contribute to the situation. No reason, imo, for her to feel pressured, or even worse, lacking, for not being able to do what _you_ want her to do.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> Or...you two could come up with a completely different way she could contribute to the situation. No reason, imo, for her to feel pressured, or even worse, lacking, for not being able to do what _you_ want her to do.


But perhaps they are a young couple and he wants his wife to have the ability to defend herself with a firearm should the need arise.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Historyjunkie said:


> We are young(about to be 30) but she has neuropathy in her hands which gives her diminished grip strength.
> 
> I have tried to teach her different ways to rack the slide which don't rely on using hand strength but she doesn't practice them so the point is moot.
> 
> ...


The Sig P238 is the smoothest, easiest racking pistol I've ever fired. My neighbor with myasthenia gravis AND arthritis in her hands can rack the slide on mine. I've never tried the P938, but it's another possibility.


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> But perhaps they are a young couple and he wants his wife to have the ability to defend herself with a firearm should the need arise.


This is my primary reasoning. We work opposite shifts and she is home with my 4 year old daughter when I working at night. She works days.

Since bad stuff happens a lot more frequently when the sun is down, I would like to have a little more piece of mind.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Historyjunkie said:


> This is my primary reasoning. We work opposite shifts and she is home with my 4 year old daughter when I working at night. She works days.
> 
> Since bad stuff happens a lot more frequently when the sun is down, I would like to have a little more piece of mind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You would like to have a little more piece of mind. I see.
Ok then, best of luck!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Historyjunkie said:


> This is my primary reasoning. We work opposite shifts and she is home with my 4 year old daughter when I working at night. She works days.
> 
> Since bad stuff happens a lot more frequently when the sun is down, I would like to have a little more piece of mind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I understand, I am in the same boat with my wife and my sibling has the same issue with his spouse.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

@Historyjunkie This may or may not be relevant but what sort of range do you go to / try to get her to go to? I didn't take up shooting until I was in my mid-40s. We always went to outdoor ranges, usually in state parks. I've been to one indoor range in my life and if that had been my first experience, I doubt I'd be as "excited" about guns as I am. I happen to be a big outdoors person, and so is hubby. So we always coupled a trip to the range with other things we liked to do. And we frequently took along others-- a real outing. Topped off by designating a driver and stopping for a beer.

Here's a thing as I'm thinking. We took a lot of folks (one or two at a time) to the range who had never seen a gun. Go through the rules, start plinking then move on up the scale and then ask them what they'd like to try. Put 'em 7' in front of a target. The look on their faces when they hit paper (!!) is so much fun to see. Enthusiasm is contagious!! Maybe she's got a friend who'd want to go along. Maybe another couple. Make a day of it.

You are coming at this from a man's point of view. Toxic. (jk)


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

Marica said:


> @Historyjunkie This may or may not be relevant but what sort of range do you go to / try to get her to go to? I didn't take up shooting until I was in my mid-40s. We always went to outdoor ranges, usually in state parks. I've been to one indoor range in my life and if that had been my first experience, I doubt I'd be as "excited" about guns as I am. I happen to be a big outdoors person, and so is hubby. So we always coupled a trip to the range with other things we liked to do. And we frequently took along others-- a real outing. Topped off by designating a driver and stopping for a beer.
> 
> Here's a thing as I'm thinking. We took a lot of folks (one or two at a time) to the range who had never seen a gun. Go through the rules, start plinking then move on up the scale and then ask them what they'd like to try. Put 'em 7' in front of a target. The look on their faces when they hit paper (!!) is so much fun to see. Enthusiasm is contagious!! Maybe she's got a friend who'd want to go along. Maybe another couple. Make a day of it.
> 
> You are coming at this from a man's point of view. Toxic. (jk)


I appreciate that idea and we have talked about it in the past. Among all of our friends we are the only gun owners, but many of our friends would like to shoot.

My wife has been to both indoor and outdoor ranges. She was in the Illinois National Guard for awhile too.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Marica said:


> You are coming at this from a man's point of view.


 @Historyjunkie What Marica said.

No one likes to do something if they feel incompetent. How much fun do you think it is for your wife for you to repeatedly give her a gun that you both know she can't rack, then for you to stand there, waiting for her to rack it? She probably feels not only incompetent, but also like she's disappointing you. Every. Single. Time.

Get her a pistol she can rack, then pay for her to attend some ladies only classes at the range.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Historyjunkie said:


> I appreciate that idea and we have talked about it in the past. Among all of our friends we are the only gun owners, but many of our friends would like to shoot.
> 
> My wife has been to both indoor and outdoor ranges. She was in the Illinois National Guard for awhile too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Really? I assume gun ownership is not a high priority or socially acceptable norm that way?


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Really? I assume gun ownership is not a high priority or socially acceptable norm that way?


I would say a little of both. I live far away from Chicago in Northern Illinois in an area of mostly small towns. You do get weird looks from people sometimes when they find out through conversation that you're a gun owner.

There's not a lot of love for the word Fudd, but a lot of the gun owners around here are that type as well.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Historyjunkie said:


> I would say a little of both. I live far away from Chicago in Northern Illinois in an area of mostly small towns. You do get weird looks from people sometimes when they find out through conversation that you're a gun owner.
> 
> There's not a lot of love for the word Fudd, but a lot of the gun owners around here are that type as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Well that sounds no fun. A rural place without firearms would just be weird....


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

I live fairly close to Rockford, IL if you have heard of that hole.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Well I had my first child last June.
My wife works every weekend and I have every weekend off. 
But I can't get a baby sitter every weekend.
Its put a good dent on my prepping plans.

Since I can't do much until my boy grows bigger or find a reliable baby sitter every weekend I would consider it progress just to stock pile some more ammo.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah.. me too on gardening. Need to actually do it, not kill the plants and also expand. Probably need to keep the horses away from the garden so I guess a fence. With the garden come canning... 

Either a .308 or 6.5 this year along with another pistol and ar...


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

I have two goals this year, set up a garden that is not a complete failure and find an alternate method of getting clean water should the electricity fail for any reason.

I have tried gardening on a small scale, think plants in containers on a deck. I have tried doing a small patch in our backyard a couple times but those were pretty miserable and did not yield anything. The dirt at the place we just sold was pretty abysmal. I am going to try raised bed gardening and instead of just throwing some plants in the ground with some water I have spent an inordinate amount of time researching and planning for this garden. My goal is to provide the majority of our vegetables and herbs, grow enough to can an put away items for the winter and do it with the least amount of store bought chemicals etc as possible. I have really put an emphasis on companion planting. Fingers crossed. I am sure there will be lots of lessons learned this year.

Regarding our water needs, I need to buy a new pump to put in the buried rainwater collection tank that we have at this new property. It was already there when we moved in but the pump is toast. I can use it for the garden and save the well. In rough times we can use it for drinking water but will need to filter and treat it. I have been researching alternate ways to provide alternate electricity to our deep well but none of the options are easy on the pocket. So I have more work to do in that arena.

Hubs and I just went through and inventoried our preps and made a list of things we need to beef up on. The largest of which is medical and ammo related.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> @Historyjunkie What Marica said.
> 
> No one likes to do something if they feel incompetent. How much fun do you think it is for your wife for you to repeatedly give her a gun that you both know she can't rack, then for you to stand there, waiting for her to rack it? She probably feels not only incompetent, but also like she's disappointing you. Every. Single. Time.
> 
> Get her a pistol she can rack, then pay for her to attend some ladies only classes at the range.


 @HistoryjunkieI found that I could not instruct my wife, for the simple reason I have been shooting since age 6, and I'm 71.
I took for granted that she knew certain things, when in reality she did not.

She took the required class to get her carry license, got involved with a nation wide organization called Well Armed Women, got advanced training from competent qualified instructors.
The indoor range where the Women meet, and the trainers are based, let her try a variety of hand guns to see what "fit", what she could handle, what she could operate.
At age 73 and with rheumatoid arthritis she can't handle my Colt 45 Automatic like she could 30 years ago.
She settled on a Sig P365 9MM.

She has taken hours upon hours of advanced training and drills. Expensive, yes, but she is priceless to me.
When the feces hits the fan, it is quick and unexpected. If you have to stop and think, for even a second, you just may be dead. Training, repetitive training, may be the difference between life and death.
I'm blessed because I was trained by the best.


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

@rice paddy daddy I appreciate the input. A semi-local shooting range does a similar type of weekly or bi-weekly event geared towards female shooters. The instructor is also a woman. I have heard it is very good.

I may have to see if the misses is interested.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Green Lilly said:


> I have been researching alternate ways to provide alternate electricity to our deep well but none of the options are easy on the pocket. So I have more work to do in that arena.


Do you mind if I ask how deep your well is, what options you've researched and how expensive they are?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Historyjunkie said:


> @rice paddy daddy I appreciate the input. A semi-local shooting range does a similar type of weekly or bi-weekly event geared towards female shooters. The instructor is also a woman. I have heard it is very good.
> 
> I may have to see if the misses is interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I don't know your wife so I can't say for sure that this will work, but don't be afraid to ask her to do it as a personal favor to you.


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> I don't know your wife so I can't say for sure that this will work, but don't be afraid to ask her to do it as a personal favor to you.


I'm sure she will go if she has they day off. And I pay for it 

We're pretty broke right now.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Setting up a bigger reloading workshop.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Definition of an income tax refund: A reimbursement for a portion of an extortion forced upon us under threat of violence, arrest and incarceration, for which we must spend a certain portion of our own time and money to obtain, and in the end results in an interest-free loan to the extortionists.


Uh withholding is not mandatory unless you already own taxes. Choose not to have withholdings, dont give the crooks an interest free loan.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Rellgar said:


> Uh withholding is not mandatory unless you already own taxes. Choose not to have withholdings, dont give the crooks an interest free loan.


Um.... how do you get a _refund_ then?


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Um.... how do you get a _refund_ then?


You file a return like you would any other time. You still get earned income and child credits, deductions like you normally would. Try it and see, you will like the results.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Um.... how do you get a _refund_ then?


This only works with lower income levels, if you will eventually owe over a certain amount - you have to pay quarterlies.

Edit: It "works" at any level, quarterly payments are a hassle.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Rellgar said:


> You file a return like you would any other time. You still get earned income and child credits, deductions like you normally would. Try it and see, you will like the results.


You missed the point._ If you don't pay any taxes during the year, how do you get a refund?_


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You missed the point._ If you don't pay any taxes during the year, how do you get a refund?_


I didnt miss anything. Our IRS allows you to file a return no matter what your income is. No matter what was or wasnt withheld. They even encourage it. The system is made to redistribute money. Millions of people people get a refund check, that never paid a penny in income tax. Or get more in refund than they paid.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Rellgar said:


> ....... Our IRS *allows *you to file a return .......


Fail.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

Last year I made the move to my bug out location in the mountains. Most importantly, a very well used Bible and deep belief in Father, Son, and Holy Spirit so, what ever happens my wife and I are not even concerned. That said, I would suggest considering for your firearms the following. A .22 Henry 001 (takes short, long, and long rifle with great accuracy), a Ruger SR9 and a Ruger 9mm Carbine (carries 17 rounds per magazine and both can use the same magazines, extremely accurate and most popular handgun bullet available), a .308 Mossberg Patriot with scope (shooting .30 caliber in 110 grain for varmint to 200 grain for large game). A 12 gauge shotgun with 18 inch and 24 inch barrels (and range your loads from No. 8 shot to 000buck and slugs), and a .357 Taurus Tracker with 6.5 inch barrel (Can use light .38 loads for protection and light game hunting to full .357 magnum hot loads for taking down bear and elk at reasonable distances.) Then a full compliment of basic reloading supplies for each caliber because there is nothing you can't protect or take down in North America with that range.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

marineimaging said:


> Last year I made the move to my bug out location in the mountains. Most importantly, a very well used Bible and deep belief in Father, Son, and Holy Spirit so, what ever happens my wife and I are not even concerned. That said, I would suggest considering for your firearms the following. A .22 Henry 001 (takes short, long, and long rifle with great accuracy), a Ruger SR9 and a Ruger 9mm Carbine (carries 17 rounds per magazine and both can use the same magazines, extremely accurate and most popular handgun bullet available), a .308 Mossberg Patriot with scope (shooting .30 caliber in 110 grain for varmint to 200 grain for large game). A 12 gauge shotgun with 18 inch and 24 inch barrels (and range your loads from No. 8 shot to 000buck and slugs), and a .357 Taurus Tracker with 6.5 inch barrel (Can use light .38 loads for protection and light game hunting to full .357 magnum hot loads for taking down bear and elk at reasonable distances.) Then a full compliment of basic reloading supplies for each caliber because there is nothing you can't protect or take down in North America with that range.


I have a Henry chambered in .17 HMR. I like it, but it's a little heavy on the front end for me. Admittedly I'm a small older woman. I'm only saying this because it might not be the right rifle for everyone. I think a Ruger 10/22 would be a better choice for people who don't have a lot of upper body strength. We have a Ruger that's so short it looks like a child's toy. I don't think it would be too heavy for anyone.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I did it the old fashioned way, I out-lived most of my enemies. I watched them drink and smoke and I attended all their funerals. In a strange way, it makes me melancholy. It's like watching the last white buffalo die.


----------

